# CNC vadība / mehānika >  cnc projekts

## taurus

tā top cnc!
http://fotki.lv/lv/Ansisi/669211/

P.S.
Kaut kāds stulbums! Vai man pirksti līki! Nevar forumā pievienot bildes!

----------


## osscar

izskatās labi, izmanto IMG tagus.

----------


## taurus

> izskatās labi, izmanto IMG tagus.


 Ne tikai izkatās, bet arī darbojas labi! Tuvākajā laikā ielikšu svaigākās bildes!

----------


## osscar

cik bija +- kopējās dzelžu izmaksas  ?

----------


## taurus

> cik bija +- kopējās dzelžu izmaksas  ?


 Vēl īsti nevaru pateikt! Ap 1000 Ls

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, neslikti neslikti...  ::

----------


## valmet

Nav slikti priekš pirmā galda  :: 
Cik mm solis ir balscrew?
Iesaku padomāt par gofru uz balscrew.

----------


## taurus

> Nav slikti priekš pirmā galda 
> Cik mm solis ir balscrew?
> Iesaku padomāt par gofru uz balscrew.


 Solis: 5 mm,
Motori: 305 oz 
Tā laikam būs jādara ar tām gofrām. Vēl padomā ir filc  uz sliedēm pirms lineārajiem gultņiem.
(Ir jaunas bildes)

P.S
Tas ir otrais cnc!

----------


## valmet

Ko domā frēzēt?
Ballscrew es būtu licis ar soli 10-16mm, precizitāti diži nezaudētu, bet iegūtu lielāku ātrumu.

----------


## taurus

Doma ir sākot no koka līdz mīkstajiem metāliem! 
Verēja likt lielāku soli, bet ātrums ... Nu nezinu!

----------


## valmet

Manam galdam solis sanāk ap 25 mm, bet ar visu to par precizitāti diži nežēlojos:
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/valmet/hobijs    (tas kurš metāla, nevis finiera  ::  )

----------


## taurus

::  Tu jau esi trešais, kurš pimo taisa no koka!   ::  
Ļoti eleganti!!! Visu cieņu! Izskatās, ka izmanto gecko draiverīšus?
Cik spēcīgi motori? Kā ir ar plakanajām vadīklām? Vai esi mēģinājis uz metāliem? Kādu softu izmanto?

----------


## valmet

> Tu jau esi trešais, kurš pimo taisa no koka!   
> Ļoti eleganti!!! Visu cieņu! Izskatās, ka izmanto gecko draiverīšus?
> Cik spēcīgi motori? Kā ir ar plakanajām vadīklām? Vai esi mēģinājis uz metāliem? Kādu softu izmanto?


 
Aizsūtīju pm

----------


## taurus

Pieejamas jaunas bildes!
http://fotki.lv/lv/Ansisi/669211/

----------


## WildGun

Lielisks darbs !!!!

Būtu Tevi apskaudis ar baltu skaudību, ja vien mans pamatdarbs nebūtu uz līdzīga beņķa.....

----------


## taurus

Skaudība nav mans mērķis  ::

----------


## WildGun

Prieks par Tevi. 

Starp citu, kādu softu lieto modelēšanai? Es ņemstos ar ArtCam 2008.

----------


## Epis

jā izskatās frēze baigi labi, vismaz pagaidām tas laikam ir labākais ko Lv forumos esu redzējis no DIY  ::  

un kā ir ar iekārtas ātrdarbību, un novērojumiem cik ta labi viņa iet ?

----------


## taurus

Ātrums - normāls. Uz īsās ass izspiedu 12000 mm/min, bet vai tas ir vajadzīgs. Gribētos pamēģināt stiprākus motorus(pašlaik 305 ozi) un citu vadības plati (hobbycnc).

Man liekas, ka daudziem ir ko parādīt,kas stāv garažā, bet ... Latviešu būšanas.

Pēdējais hīts, ko izdevās realizēt, Z ass augstuma auto kalibrēšana. Nekas sarežģīts,bet patīkami!  ::

----------


## taurus

> Prieks par Tevi. 
> 
> Starp citu, kādu softu lieto modelēšanai? Es ņemstos ar ArtCam 2008.


 Vadība:Mach3

Apstrāde:
Artkam
Solidworks
Photoshops
Iustrators

----------


## Epis

Un kā ar Ekonomisko izdevīgumu, vai uz tādas cnc frēzes var kādu produktu izfrēzēt ?  
un pats galvenais vai to produktu frēzēšanu ir ekonomiski izdevīgi darīt? 

domāju ka visi kas taisa vai ir mēģinājuši taisīt CNC darbgaldu domā ar viņu kautko taisīt,ražot, skaļi jau to neviens neafišē ka ir baigie plāni tur ražot un pelnīt, bet pēc noklusējuma (defaultā) visiem tādi ir, arī man. 

tākā veiksme, neveiksme pie šādiem mērķiem ir atkarīga no iekārtas pelnītspējas, un es protams neko tādu uztaisījis nēsu ar ko varētu nopelnīt  :: . 
bet cerēt protams ka ceru ka kādu dienu tas izdosies.

----------


## taurus

Taisnība tev ir, bet tass viss bremzē kopējo attīstības līmeni! Tā ārī mēs ar saviem plāniem paliekam garažās līmenī. Nav vērts iespringt, lai kaut ko uztaisītu labāk, jo reāli tu neredzi citu veikumu.

----------


## zzz

Khmm, khmm, tas ko tur epis taisiijaas razhot un sasist visus "taivaanieshus" kaa liekas bija milzu iipasha divritenja ase, kura a) ir relatiivi vienkarshss virpojams produkts, b) speciaalaa iipashaa ase, lai tureetos kopaa, epim ir jaavirpo no tik dikti cieta metaala, ka ruupniicas vechi sho pasuutiija nafig. Ieksh punkta b epim cnc neko nepaliidz, tas ir jautaajums par griezhnjiem un un apstraades rezhiimu, nevis cnc, un prieksh punkta a pietiek ar dikti parastiem cnc vadiibas risinaajumiem. No kaa izriet sleedziens ka viss ilggadiigais celjsh kaapaas ar uuber fpga cnc projektiereeshanu epim ir taapat vien, taapeec ka process patiikaas, nevis taapeec ka kaut ko tieshaam razhot taisiitos. Neviens jau neaizliedz izklaideeties kaa patiikaas (taisiit pastuuzhus vai cnc vai metinaamos aparaatus), bet kaart batonus uz ausiim ka iistenais ceelais meerkjis esot komunisms un milzu ases razhoshana vienkaarshi klaji neklapeejas ar realitaati, tu, epi, ko te iisti maaniit gribi - apkaarteejos vai pats sevi?  ::

----------


## Epis

> Neviens jau neaizliedz izklaideeties kaa patiikaas (taisiit pastuuzhus vai cnc vai metinaamos aparaatus), bet kaart batonus uz ausiim ka iistenais ceelais meerkjis esot komunisms un milzu ases razhoshana vienkaarshi klaji neklapeejas ar realitaati, tu, epi, ko te iisti maaniit gribi - apkaarteejos vai pats sevi?


 merķis ir atrast kādu jaunu iespēju kā uztaisīt uzražot kautko lētāk un protams ka nopelnīt  :: , un kāda tad vispār jēga kautko pašam darīt ja tam savam darbam neredz JĒGU !jo redz, viss pasaulē jau ir uztaisīts, un nopērkams, lai gan nezkādēļ katru dienu nākās Netā lasīt par visādiem atklājumiem, izgudrojumiem, un tas pierāda ka ir iespējas arī te Lv kautko izgudrot un labāku uztaisīt, un kādēļ gan tas nevarētu būt ES  :: 
Tāpat ar iekārtām, es jau nesaku ka mērķis uzbūvēt kādu super ātru ražošanas mašinu, man mērķis bīj,un ir uzķīlēt maximāli lētu, maximāli automatizētu ražošanas mašinu(virpu), tas ka tā produktivitāte būs 5x zemāka nekā komerciālajām mani neuztrauc, galvenais lai cenas/produktivitātes attiecība būtu labāka.

un pēdējie 3-4 gadi ir pagājuši izpētē, ekserimentēšanā, un no tiem pēdējie 2-3 gadi tīri elektronikā, un kodēsanā, jo tā ir viss sarežģitākā daļa, un viss grūtāk apgūstamā.

par reālo izgudrošanu ta ko līdzīgu manai magiskajai rumbas asij jau taisa krievi "Infect BMX" vienīgi viņi tur ir to tehnoloģiju izkropļojuši, un uzkāpuši uz grābekļa uz kā mēs uzkāpām pirms 3-4 gadiem taisot pirmās 10 rumbas, protms ka viņi tur baigi lielās ka ir baigi vieglās(īstanībā nav nemz tik vieglas kā varēja būt), bet tākā viņi ir to ideju salaiduši galīgi dēlī ta tā arī nav dabūjuši visu iespējamo performance. 
un vēl protams ir ražošanas iespējas un pagaidām Latvijā var par normālu cenu uzražto tādas rumbas kādas tirgojās mūsu veikalā, tur nav nekādas konstruktīvās inovācijas tikai dizains, un ražots vietājā Rīgas cehā.

un vispār jau mēs pēdējā gadā sadarbojamies ar Rīgas cehu un tur visu, sākot no protatipiem, līdz reālam produktam, pasūtam. Cenas protams ka ir krietni augstākas nekā taivānā, un nekāds lielais biznes nesanāk, bet tāds sākums ir jebkuram biznesam, un ražošanu uzsākt ir baigi grūti, un viss pasākums ir mīnussos, bet kas neriskē tas nevinē. 

Un tā pat ar CNC plāniem un visu elektroniku no kuriem ir tikai izdevumi, un vienīgais ieguvums ir zināšanas, prakse un pieredze.  
un es nemāku izmērīt cik lielu naudu ir tās zināšans vērtas ko esu ieguvis, man vismaz liekās ka tās ir vērtīgākas nekā izsviestā nauda.

----------


## bbarda

Malači!!Patīkami palasīt lai gan nav mans novirziens,ņemos ar metināšanas pusautomātiem.Nu jau būs tuvākajās dienās aiz muguras kāds 10 palaistais.Jā lai kaut ko iemācītos vajadzīgi pāris gadi.

----------


## Texx

Vai tad ir vērts tos pusautomātus taisīt? Pilni veikali taču ar tiem   ::

----------


## bbarda

Jā.Ir vērts ,ja zin ko grib.Nezinu vairs pēc skaita cik jau veikalos pirktos cik jau nācies pārtaisīt.ir tomēr atšķirība vai ļep ļep vai sametini kārtīgi.Veikalos normāls pusautomāts sākas no 700 ls.Dažas dienas atpakaļ atveda Telvin 160 un vietā iedevu savu uz laiku (servisam),pēc stundas bij zvans par cik pārdodu.Savu taisīju konkrēti auto metināšanai.

----------


## bbarda

Jautājums gudrām galvām!Vai kādam ir bijusi saskare ar Sigma Nest?Man mētājas disks bez atslēgas,lietojams demo versijā,pilna kopija.

----------

